# Partage d'une partition entre Mac OS X et Linux sur iMac



## capdefra (17 Avril 2003)

Je souhaite pouvoir echanger tres facilement des documents entre Mac OS X et Linux (Mandrake 9.1PPC) sur mon iMac 500.C'est pourquoi j'envisage de formater une partition a un format utilisable par les deux systemes.Quels sont les formats possibles (et presents dans l'outil de formatage de Linux ou de Mac OS X) et, s'il y en a plusieurs , quels sont les plus recommandables? 
Merci par avance. 
Franck CAPDEVILLE


----------



## daffyb (17 Avril 2003)

HFS+
je crois que maintenant c'est ok... maintenant, il faudrait que qqun confirme...


----------



## capdefra (21 Avril 2003)

HFS+ est en cours et c'est peut etre OK actuellement mais HFS est deja largement eprouve m'a-t-on dit, ce qui fait que j'ai choisi en definitive une partition au format HFS et ca fonctionne tres bien, a part une petite galere pour la rendre accessible a mon compte d'utilisateur et pas seulement a ROOT.Mais tout est finalement rentre dans l'ordre.
Franck CAPDEVILLE


----------

